# 1/14/09 OFFSHORE VIDEO REPORT



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright, music doesn't work (it was copyright infringement or something...). Play the video with your favorite song in the background!

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/j9qewqNh8X4&hl=en&fs=1 width=650 height=500 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats looked like a real nice trip. Nice videos as allways.:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

cool video! nice jiggin' action...mmmm...blackened aj...

some reason the accompanying music makes me want to start beatin' my head against the keyboard:banghead


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Another good video. Keep em' coming.....opcorn


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dame fine work guys! Glad someone got out there and got after 'em.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

<DIV class=errorBox>Looks like youtube busted what ever song you had on there. It works fine on the enbeded version. But not on the youtube site.</DIV><DIV class=errorBox></DIV><DIV class=errorBox>Good video.</DIV><DIV class=errorBox></DIV><DIV class=errorBox>NOTICE</DIV><DIV style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #000">This video contains an audio track that has not been authorized by all copyright holders. The audio has been disabled. More about copyright </DIV>


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a cool video. But i think you have some anger management issues with the muisic !!!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink Great report !!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (1/15/2009)*<DIV class=errorBox>Looks like youtube busted what ever song you had on there. It works fine on the enbeded version. But not on the youtube site.</DIV><DIV class=errorBox></DIV><DIV class=errorBox>Good video.</DIV><DIV class=errorBox></DIV><DIV class=errorBox>NOTICE</DIV><DIV style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #000">This video contains an audio track that has not been authorized by all copyright holders. The audio has been disabled. More about copyright </DIV>


Yeah, I know. They've been cracking down lately onall copyrightedmusic. For some reason, the embeded version does still work. 

If the music is that bad for you guys, mute it and play your favorite song in the background.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well nevermind, the embeded version doesn't work either!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *true-king (1/15/2009)*... Play the video with your favorite song in the background!


LOL.!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (1/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (1/15/2009)*... Play the video with your favorite song in the background!
> ...


That's all I can do. The video doesn't work without music. I guess I'll have to start making videos with our voices in the background from the trip.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *true-king (1/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *reelfinatical (1/15/2009)*
> ...


Don't let everyone discourage your music pick. I liked it. You can't please everyone all the time. If you want to start doing a lot of video to post on the web, get your own hosting service. Then you will not have folks like Youtube yanking your music.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nah man...i don't mind the music cause i couldn't understand (decipher) the the lyrics anyway...you know us old codgers...still, nice job again and keep em, coming man...


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

what depth were you guys in. nice job on the ajs. i wish i would have heard the music. that last one was sick


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

there's a shot of his fishfinder and it was 129' and the screen was lit up like a christmas tree...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent!

Evan.


----------



## goody0722 (Jan 14, 2009)

where did you guys doc at and how far out did you go?


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

good trip guys, I'm glad somebody is going out to get em. :clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sniper Spear-It (1/15/2009)* i wish i would have heard the music. that last one was sick


Yeah, I'm kind of bummed about it. The music I had went along with the video well.


----------



## Lieutenant (Jan 3, 2009)

nice aj's nieghborhopfullywe willbe out this saturday


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm so glad that hook held on the grouper! Definately a tense moment.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome i too like to jig with spinning tackle for aj's it's a blast! great video keep them coming! and thanks for sharing!

scot


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

That was another awesome trip! Definately were lucky with the red grouper, that hook was practically out of its mouth! Thankfully I was able to grab it before it spit it. Definately gonna have aj for dinner for quite a while :letsdrink!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, you guys really know how to make a guys arm ache. Nice video.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

well done guys! :clap


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Wade think it mught be time to invest ina gaff? :letsparty


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (1/16/2009)*Hey Wade think it mught be time to invest ina gaff? :letsparty


I have one!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great vid guys.... screeming reel you guys....screaming zzzzzzzzz/////zzzzzzzzzzzzz//zzzzzzzzzzzz that's all i ask....thanks againg for the showtime. :clap


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Great video guys!! You have the best vids and some great action......Good job:bowdown


----------

